# Resorts



## Kipps19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Located 30 kms. from Trivandrum, the capital of Kerala. Nearest Airport Trivandrum -30 km nearest major Railway station Trivandrum central -30 km. Road. *Poovar India* resorts resort offers you all facilities to appease the modern traveler. A multicuisine restaurant with formal dining and some exquisite food & a coffee shop with casual dining are there to cater to your palettes giving you a variety of Kerala, North Indian & Continental cuisine. We also arrange Barbecue dinners by the poolside with live entertainment twice a week. The resort also has a Sunken Bar in the swimming pool for those who prefer to take a dip before the drink & for the less adventurous we will serve you your drinks at the restaurant or the poolside.

Recreation facilities at the resort are: 400 sq. Ft. Swimming pool, Private deck for Sunbathing, Beach volleyball, Ayurvedic Health Club, Water sports Center, Angling and Country Boat Cruising. Sight seeing trips to nearby places of historical and cultural importance can be arranged at extra cost.

The resort offers two types of accommodation. The Floating Cottages, which are 6 in number and the Superior (Land) Cottages which are 22 in number.

Floating Cottages: As you disembark at the Poovar Island Resort, on the waterfront are 10 elegant floating cottages, each one connected to island by a bridge. Built on hollow lightweight concrete hulls, the cottages replicate traditional Kerala architecture. The cottages are built with Teak wood panels in a very traditional design & thatched grass roofs. The cottages are anchored to platforms of laminated ferrocement and are quite impervious to the light swells of the bay. There is a pleasant swaying sensation to lull you into a lazy doze on a bright sunny afternoon. The Floating Cottages are air conditioned with Hot water, Telephone & Tea/Coffee maker in the room. The Cottages also give you a breathtaking view from the private balcony facing the estuary.

Superior Cottages: The resort also provides 22 land based cottages. The cottages are built on stilts on a moat and have private balcony with a hammock. The superior cottages are also air conditioned with T.V, Hot water,& Telephone. The rooms are done very tastefully with ethnic interiors to suit today's requirements


----------

